# Possibly the worst attempt at phishing ever!



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Manager and head of computing department,
Bank Of Scotland, the Mound Edinburgh,
EH1 1YZ. UNITED KINGDOM.
6th July, 2009.

Request for an assistance

Dear Sir/Madam,

Please i need your answer, i am Edward Simpkins(Mr.), manager and head of computing department here in our bank, Bank Of Scotland.

I have only written to seek your indulgence and assistance. I wish to make a transfer involving a huge amount of £20,000,000.00.(Twenty million pounds sterling). 

I am proposing to make this transfer to a designated bank account of your choice. Thus, for your indulgence and support, I propose an offer of 30% of the total amount to be yours, after the transfer has been successfully concluded. 

Kindly reply me stating your interest, and I shall furnish you with the details and necessary procedure with which to make the transfer. Please i am awaiting your response.

Thanks. 

Edward Simpkins(Mr.).

Sorry Ed old boy, don't think I'll be playing ball.....:lol:


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

Wants to sort his English first, anyone who falls for that one needs putting down


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Trace it, i had one of them emails and it came from poland lol


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

wind him up and start posting the responses had some great fun with these


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I love reading these pathetic attempts! You would think they would try and make it seem a little more authentic, by writing proper english and a little basic research, as most the Bank of Scotland HQ staff are based in the Gyle and the IT department is in Sighthill Ind. Est.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

report it to the police? or have some fun with him


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

IVSPAUL said:


> Wants to sort his English first, anyone who falls for that one needs putting down


Unfortunately people have fallen for it. There was a story in the tabs last week saying just how many had been suckered in.:doublesho


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

hahaha who on earth would believe they would get 30% of £20m. My god


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

So who do I give my bank account and pin details to???????????

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> So who do I give my bank account and pin details to???????????
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


I'll have them


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

tell him you are worried about scams so a photo of him outside the branch would help.....even though you have never been to scotland.....then post the results!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

306chris said:


> I'll have them


You are Edward Simpkins(Mr.) and I claim my £5 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

You will still get some eejit fall for it though.


----------



## IVSPAUL (Dec 15, 2007)

Charley Farley said:


> Unfortunately people have fallen for it. There was a story in the tabs last week saying just how many had been suckered in.:doublesho


you can only con greedy people or vulnerable ones


----------



## StevenW007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Check out the following website if you want to laugh at some of the scammers getting a taste of their own medicine. http://www.419eater.com/

I must say though it is rather addictive!!!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

"Yeah Ed, no probs mate. That 30% should cover the costs of the solicitor I'll need when I go to trial for money laundering".

Play with them mate, you'll have no end of fun. I'm going to do it with a one that has let me know that I've won $6 million.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I did hear of some twatt who fell for one of these. His dad owned an import export business and left him in charge while he was away on holiday. The son got one of these emails and thought his dad would be proud of him for bringing in extra money next thing he knew £20,000 went missing from their account WHOOPS..


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

VixMix said:


> IT department is in Sighthill Ind. Est.


or sitting in their house surfing DW :lol:


----------

